# A REALLY nice Compound Miter Saw find.



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on your newest friend in the shop. Dust collection is worth every cent you spend on it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like the big brother to the 10" Hitachi Compound Miter that I owned 19 years ago. Great saw (I only wish the table saw was as good)


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

I purchased the 10" Hitachi about 9 months ago, after adding a 60 tooth aftermarket blade I could not be happier. It cuts are accurate and has plenty of power for even some tough hardwoods. I just hook my shop vac up where the dust bag goes and it helps the dust problem.
I have used some higher priced miter saws and they seem no better.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

that sounds like a great saw
i just hope the 10" sliding miter saw that I'm buying is as good


----------

